# Wanted - R34 GTR Gear knob



## GTRStephen (Aug 29, 2010)

My R34 GTR knob is worn (ooh err missus) and i'm looking into replacing or renovating it

The car is pretty much stock standard so I'd like to stick to the OEM knob. The car is 22 years old now, so a brand-new OEM one might look a bit out of place, but I could get one for around 125 quid, shipped to me in New Zealand

If anyone has a new-ish looking one who might have replaced theirs with an after market one I'd be open to a reasonable offer


----------

